# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شوفي حظك يوم عرسك ...

## خادمة المجتبى

كــل وحـده تتـخـيـل يـوم عـرسـهـا واقفه عالمنـصـة بـتـطلـعـي عـلـى عريسك وهو جاي .. 


وفجأة يتعثر عريسك ويـوقـع ويـتطـلـع عـلـيـك بنظرة قهر ممزوجة ببؤس.. 


شو بـتـوقـعـي شـو بـقـول بـعـقـله؟؟؟؟



اختاري رقـم مـن 1 -10 ..وانـزلـــي !
.....
....
....
....
...........
.
.





















































ويـن رايـحـه اخـتـاري بالأول رقـم ..

1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10








































شـوفـي شـو اخـترتـي ..

1_ حصل خير...

2_ منحـوسـة مـن اولها ..

3_ لازم يـعـنـي تطلـعـي عـلـي!!! ...

4_ ماقدرت أقاوم جمالك بصراحة...

5_ هذا وهـسـا بدينا،،الله يستر!

6_ من عيونك الله يعميك...

7_شـو هـالـمنصة هـاي ...

8_ كل من أسلاك التصوير اللي جايبينها عشان سواد وجهك...

9_ عيون الناس ماتقول خير حبيبتي...

10_ حسابك بعدين...


شـو طـلـع مـعـكـن .. الله يـسـتر !:
اكتبوا لا تنسوااااا هاااااااااااا

----------


## آهات حنونه

5_ هذا وهـسـا بدينا،،الله يستر!

هههههههههههـــــاي

يسلمو على الطرح الفلـــهـ

----------


## ليلاس

*هههه ...*

*تــم الإختياار ..}*

*يسلمووا ..*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

بحر العجائب
____________

هههههه

تسلمي على المرور الطيب

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ليلاس 
___________



تسلمي على المرور الطيب

----------


## ورده محمديه

9_ عيون الناس ماتقول خير حبيبتي...

*كهيعص..عميت عيون الحساد  ..

خخخخ

طرح مرح غاليتي 
يعطيك العافيه 
لاحرمنا جديدك الحلوووو
دمتي بود..*

----------


## قطعة سكر

4_ ماقدرت أقاوم جمالك بصراحة...
يسلاااام بصراحه استحيت اني هع
يصلمؤؤ قلبي ع الطرح
لاعدمناك

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

دمعه على السطور
______________

هههه

نسلمي خيتو على المرور الطيب

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

قطعة سكر
____________

هههه

تسلمي على المرور الطيب

----------

